
Ask HN: Mysterious hacker news post - titusblair
Just saw this post on HN and don’t see someone associated with it. I normally see a username any ideas why this one does not have one?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16763172
======
mtmail
That's a job ad.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

"The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time."

~~~
titusblair
It’s just strange there is no user associated with it. Never saw this before
so I was curious.

------
livatlantis
Unsure why it is not visible in the HTML; the contributor is visible in the
API response: [https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/16763172.json?pri...](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/16763172.json?print=pretty)

~~~
mtmail
The post doesn't show up in the user's list of submissions
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=thedogeye](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=thedogeye)
Those ads must be quite an exception (hack?) in the HN system.

